# Cooperative Games, Anarchist Games, ect.



## Gudj (Dec 1, 2009)

Alright, so I am stuck in Bro-country (aren't we all) and I am sick of going to parties or get togethers just to watch assholes play beerpong and stuff. One solution would be to only hangout with fellow radicals, but that isn't always possible and isn't always the best option. 

I want people to post their games (and rules [if applicable] and instructions) that they play when in a group of bored people. Ideally they would be cooperative instead of competitive, but anything fun. 

I have been trying to get people to play (with very limited success) That game where everyone has a piece of paper, and everyone draws a picture and then folds the paper and passes it. The next person looks at the picture and writes a caption and folds the paper and passes it, then the next person looks at ONLY the most recent picture or caption and responds with the opposite. Until you either run out of space or get your own paper back and read the ridiculous caption that goes with your original picture. 

Also that game kumbati (somebody must know how to spell it) where people try to pull opponents on to their side of the field but have to be yelling kumbati (or however you spell it) while in opposing territory or else they become part of that team.


Wow, hopefully people participate in this thread, and hopefully y'all are better at explaining rules than I am.


----------



## Gudj (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, there is also "The Village" which I don't think is that fun, but definitely meets the criteria. I don't know how to explain the rules though.


----------



## wartomods (Dec 1, 2009)

Pro Tip: get a bottle of white wine, some strong inhalable tobacco, a cool spot (bar,pub,cafe,forest,whatever) and have deep/shallow conversations through the night about anything at all and play the game of life.

btw:Chess, cards , domino or carcassone are good games.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Dec 2, 2009)

I got one called "Whosit?". It's a drinking game, but it's more of a thinking game than most.

You need at least five people(more is always better), Some paper/pens, a large beer, and a hat/bucket/bag.

Everybody writes their name on a piece of paper, and puts it in the hat. One person is elected as the secret keeper. The keeper draws a piece of paper from the hat, reads the name(not out loud) and holds on to it. Then everybody else draws a piece of paper.

The keeper passes the beer to the person on their left, then the players pass their paper to the right, skipping the keeper. The person with the beer has to guess the name of the person who's paper the keeper is holding. If they get it wrong, they drink and pass the beer to the left, paper to the right. If they get it right, start a new round with someone else as the keeper.

The trick is to try to keep track of who's name you've already gotten and who's already been accused, all while getting more and more inebriated.

A good variation is instead of having everybody else draw, just the keeper draws, and one by one people write the name of who they think it is on a piece of paper and gives it to the keeper, who then confirms or denies it. Keep going until someone gets it right.


----------



## plantsomeseeds (Dec 2, 2009)

Gudj said:


> I have been trying to get people to play (with very limited success) That game where everyone has a piece of paper, and everyone draws a picture and then folds the paper and passes it. The next person looks at the picture and writes a caption and folds the paper and passes it, then the next person looks at ONLY the most recent picture or caption and responds with the opposite. Until you either run out of space or get your own paper back and read the ridiculous caption that goes with your original picture.




soooo this just happens to be my FAVORITE game of all time!(i always referred to it as picture word picture or exquisite corpse even though im not sure what the actual name of it is) i harrass people incessantly till they agree to play it with us and a grand time is always had by all the results are always hilarious, and we usually send them to our good friend whose in prison for some laughs. ohh hot dice is fun too!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2009)

There is always the original religious sport of Discordians known as "Sink"

I sunk this thread!:borg:


----------



## Gudj (Dec 2, 2009)

plantsomeseeds said:


> soooo this just happens to be my FAVORITE game of all time!(i always referred to it as picture word picture or exquisite corpse even though im not sure what the actual name of it is) i harrass people incessantly till they agree to play it with us and a grand time is always had by all the results are always hilarious, and we usually send them to our good friend whose in prison for some laughs. ohh hot dice is fun too!!



Oh yeah, I've heard it called Exquisite Corpse also. It's usually a bunch of fun.


----------



## bryce (Dec 11, 2009)

Toe Tag!

Everyone stands in a circle, and takes turns trying to jump on each others' feet. Game starts, everyone's got a foot in the middle, somebody counts 'one, two, three, huah!' and everyone takes a giant leap backwards. The person who counted starts jumping first, and the deal is:

1. When you jump your feet have to leave the ground and land on the ground at the same time- they work as a unit. 
2. You can jump only on your turn, or on someone else's turn and only while they jump. 
3. On your turn you can either jump or fake-out jump
4. You're out if you jump sloppy, jump out of turn, someone lands on your foot(feet) or you fall over.

The game continues until a SHOWDOWN happens between the two best players. (my favorite part!) The winner gets to count-in the next round, and everyone comes back from being 'out'. I prefer playing this game barefoot, because sometimes it gets rough with shoes.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gudj said:


> Oh yeah, there is also "The Village" which I don't think is that fun, but definitely meets the criteria. I don't know how to explain the rules though.



i've played a couple of times, it's good if you have a good storyteller as the dm.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 13, 2009)

hey, gudj, did you ever play shoe game?


----------



## Gudj (Dec 13, 2009)

I don't know. That sounds like something somebody would suggest and I would be like "I'll watch" and be a total bummer. 

Explain the rules if you want.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 13, 2009)

it's the kind of thing where everyone needs to know the game and know that the game can start at any random time. when someone yells "shoe game", everyone tries to take off everyone else's shoes. the goal is to be the last person with a shoe on. 

there is also a part b you can do, where you throw everyone's shoes in a pile, yell "go" and you try to get your shoes on and prevent others from getting theirs....

it's pretty fun, but you have to be careful, shit can get knocked over and broken. i forget what got broken at the sea shanty one night, but something. coulda sworn you were there.


----------



## Gudj (Dec 14, 2009)

Rememberusername, I always called that game "sword fighting". Yeah, that is competitive and agility based, but whatever, at least it's not flipcup. 

My favorite not at all cooperative or relationship building game is that one I learned in middle school where you trick someone into looking at you making a circle with your forefinger and thumb anywhere below your waist. Then you punch them... hm, there is probably a better way to end that game. Anyway, the only fun part about that game is that it's only played for a couple weeks every couple of years, so everyone forgets about it untill you look over and some asshole is grinning at you because you looked at their circle. 


Bikegeek, I was not at the sea shanty but I do remember that game now.


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Dec 14, 2009)

We should keep this thread going. I love games.


I learned a game that I like a few years ago called "Do That Thing"

it's a charadesish kind of game.


group of people one person goes away so they don't hear the others decide on what the "thing" should be (some sort of action or situation)

when the "thing" is decided the person who went away is going to try and figure out what the "thing" is. 

So the person will call on some other folks from the group and say "Do that thing while ___" filling in the blank with some other sort of action or situation and that person needs to act it out so the guesser can try to figure out what the original "thing" is. for instance if the group chose "falling on ice" and the guesser said "do that thing while playing a harmonica" the person would act like they are playing a harmonica while they fall on ice. 

it is a really fun non-competitive game where your imagination is the limit. 

you can have a limit on how many people they person guessing can choose I usually do they get three - five people before we tell them what it was and start a new round.


----------



## sprout (Dec 15, 2009)

Gudj said:


> My favorite not at all cooperative or relationship building game is that one I learned in middle school where you trick someone into looking at you making a circle with your forefinger and thumb anywhere below your waist. Then you punch them... hm, there is probably a better way to end that game. Anyway, the only fun part about that game is that it's only played for a couple weeks every couple of years, so everyone forgets about it untill you look over and some asshole is grinning at you because you looked at their circle.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 16, 2009)

What makes these "anarchist" games? Why does every fun activity have to have some sort of radical connotation? I remember when kickball was kickball without a bunch of PC labels being thrown on everything.

Sorry, I'm in a foul mood, but this has always bothered me.


----------



## Gudj (Dec 16, 2009)

Dirty Rig said:


> What makes these "anarchist" games? Why does every fun activity have to have some sort of radical connotation? I remember when kickball was kickball without a bunch of PC labels being thrown on everything.
> 
> Sorry, I'm in a foul mood, but this has always bothered me.



That's a good point Dirty Rig.
Originally, I meant games that are used to sharpen or teach cooperation related skills, or games meant to sharpen or teach direct action skills.


I don't really see how "anarchist" is a PC label, to me it seems like more people use PC as a label. In anycase, kickball is just kickball, but depending on your approach to it, you can get different things out of it.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 16, 2009)

For the record, I wasn't trying to be a dick, Gudj. I know this was posted with good intentions. But I'm a lot more likely to show up to a "softball game" than an "anarchist softball game" haha


----------



## barnaclebones (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok... these are games that i think were designed to be played on a boat... cuz of the pitching gravity.. but whatever.. bein drunks kinda like bein on a boat.?

#1 Butt Wrastlin

Ingredients: 1 rope... about 10 feet in length.

so... two people face eachother, grasp the rope and wrap it around behind their butts. the rope should cross to the opposite hip of the opponents... in other words, the rope should make the shape of a Z. Once the butt rope is in position, the opponents proceed to maneuver the rope in such a way to cause the enemy to lose balance. Person who causes their opponent to lift a foot wins.

Game #2 Untitled.

Ingredients: 1 full size paper shopping bag that stands on its own.

Place the bag in the center of the circle. Players should each take a turn bending down to pick up the back with their teeth. sounds easy, right? WRONG. This must be done standing on one foot, without stumbling or tumbling. 

Once you've gone around the whole circle, cut about 2 inches off the rim of the bag and repeat, in the same order... until no one can bend far enough to pick the back up!

Game #3 Spoon and Knife

Ingredients: 1 chocolate bar, 1 spoon, 1 table knife, a full winter outfit (winter coat, snowpants, scarf, mittens, hat, and any other fun accessories..) and a die.

Players sit in a circle, and begin taking turns rolling the die. Anyone who rolls snake eyes or double threes has to leap up and start putting EVERY garment of winter clothes on, while people continue to roll the die and pass them along. 

The object of the game is to get ALL of the winter clothes on... mittens and everything.. and then using only the spoon and knife, open the chocolate bar. The winner is the person who manages to eat the last piece of chocolate.

So basically.. in order to TOUCH the chocolate, you must be wearing every article of clothes in the circle. If someone rolls a double 3 or snake eyes when you only have half the clothes on, you take them off and hand em over to that person.


SOOO fucking funny. best game ever.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Dec 19, 2009)

Nobody suggested 1000 blank white cards? Damn.

http://www.trouserarousal.nu/cards/history.html


I guess it qualifies as a cooperative game, since winning is irrelevant. 



I'm also tempted to get a copy of Paranoia. On the surface, obviously not remotely anarchist. But since the game parodies and mocks authority endlessly, it'd probably be fun to play with a group of radicals. Plus, one of the secret societies in it is the Wobblies!


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 19, 2009)

LovelyAcorns said:


> On the surface, obviously not remotely anarchist. But since the game parodies and mocks authority endlessly, it'd probably be fun to play with a group of radicals. Plus, one of the secret societies in it is the Wobblies!



damn! good answer. point taken!


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Dec 19, 2009)

People To People is fun.

Need a bit of a larger group for it to be real fun. What happens is you need someone to be an announcer. The announcer will shout "people to people" and everyone in the group needs to find a partner. Once everyone has a partner the announcer will shout out ____ to _____ filling in the blank with body parts. For instance "head to head" means each pair of people needs to touch their heads together. They continue "foot to knee" so both people in the pair will have to touch their foot to the other persons knee. do a few more and everyone winds up in really funny positions. then shout people to people and start again with a new partner (and perhaps new announcer).


"robots" 

one person acts as a robot the other acts as a controller. commands are tap the head to start the robot (the partner starts walking forward like a robot) stop the robot by tapping on the middle of the persons back. tap the right shoulder the person turns right 90 degrees tap left shoulder person turns left 90 degrees. if the robot gets to where they can't walk forward without running into something they should start making a robot alarm sound to alert the controller.

you can have one person controlling more than one robot to make it get crazy.


----------



## Gudj (Dec 19, 2009)

The card game Mao is fun.

I think it qualifies because the rules are semi-arbitrary, and it's an exercise in picking up on what the person in power is not telling you.


So, it's a card game thats alot like crazy 8's. For the rest, check out the wikipedia article because sometimes it's funner if only one person knows the rules.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mao_(game)


----------



## Gudj (Dec 19, 2009)

Lovelyacorns,

That 1000 white cards game does look good.


----------



## Franny (Dec 20, 2009)

This may be obvious, which may be why nobody has mentioned it yet, but....parkour? Strategically maneuvering urban terrain for someone that's never heard of it. I've spent whole days doing this it's so much fun.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Dec 20, 2009)

Gudj said:


> Lovelyacorns,
> 
> That 1000 white cards game does look good.


It is, if you enjoy the company your with. If you can have a good time simply sitting around talking it up with a certain group, play that "game" with then. Tons of fun.


Franny-Chan said:


> This may be obvious, which may be why nobody has mentioned it yet, but....parkour? Strategically maneuvering urban terrain for someone that's never heard of it. I've spent whole days doing this it's so much fun.


Damn, I'm surprised too. I'm surprised I didn't! Between parkour and baseball, you'll be able to make the best out of any Black Bloc scenario.


----------



## Gudj (Jan 8, 2010)

So, I guess I will try to describe Kumbati (somebody please tell me how to spell this!). 
Once you play it, it will become obvious what it is training you for.

This is meant to be played outside.
There are two roughly equal teams, one on each side of a line on the ground. 
The goal of the game is to get everybody onto your side of the line, using whatever tactics are necessary. 
For example, if there is a strong player on the other side, you and a teammate can make a plan to run across the line, one of you taking his legs and taking him down, then both of you carrying him across the line back to your side. 
The catch is, however, that while on the other side of the line, you must constantly be shouting "kumbati kumbati kumbati" and if you run out of breath, or are held on that side until you stop saying it, you now join that team. 
It gets really chaotic when you are defending against snatch squads while simutaniously planning ways to grab opposing players.

It is super fun, super physical, and everybody is on the winning team in the end (unless you designate one side of the line the cop side). 

What do you call this game?


----------



## jaws (Apr 30, 2014)

The shoe game, Kumbati, and spoon & knife sound like so much fun. I'm going to have to play these with my friends now (most likely forcing them to play since I am always the most hyper o___o )

Table Top Games-
The other night I was hanging out with all of my cousins and one of them insisted that we play a table top game.

A table top game is an imaginative/role play/dice game like Dungeons and Dragons that requires one person to be the game master. I had always thought it was a fun idea but never tried it before.

It turns out there are many different table top games with different styles/story lines. Most of them you can play for free, just get your friends together, print out the character sheets (each person fills out their own when they create their character, rules apply to dif games), dice and of course some snacks!

The one we chose was called "Vampire Masquerade"
- We were all different genus/clans of vampires in modern America.
The game master usually has to act as all of the random entities that you meet inside the game. My cousin being an actor was perfect for it as he imitated ghouls, villains and prostitutes. We cooked quesadillas and had a grand time. 

The best thing about table tops is that you can continue your campaign where you left off, so it would be a good game to play if you were traveling with 4-5 other friends. Something to do before you fall asleep at the end of each night.


----------



## sma (Nov 10, 2014)

mmmmmm war on terror is a cool boardgame that encourages cooperation but also is a choice not to cooperate.


----------



## Blacknose (Apr 20, 2015)

"Pandemic" reminded me a bit of war on Terror , you are playing against the game and basically only have a chance if you cooperate and plan ahead with the other players


----------

